# I NEED Asus G50v BIOS HELP!!



## i_dog_69 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey guys so I recently purchased a new asus g50v-a2 laptop an i am very happy with it. i am not a fan of all the bloated system software that most OEMs put on their computers however. i wanted to install vista ultimate on this machine but i cant seem to figure out how to get into the bios. does anyone have an clue of what you might have to do differently to reach them in this computer? i have tried every thing i know so far and i am still perplexed. anything you guys could give would help thanks.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you try F1 or F2?


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 4, 2008)

Try F2/F12/delete.

Normally it says briefly on the post screen: Press *button* to enter setup.


----------



## i_dog_69 (Sep 4, 2008)

yes i have tried all of those, there is no text on the screen, which is odd it just shows the asus ROG logo then goes into windows. this is crazy!


----------



## thraxed (Sep 4, 2008)

usually ya hit tab key on the boot screen for asus labtops, and it will tell ya what key to press.

mostly all asus labtops use the F2 key..

Call ASUS tech support, or download the manual


----------

